# Ideal betta form chart?



## CritterNut

Hey guys, I recall seeing a chart somewhere of the ideal form for both males and females for HMPK, HM and CT. Does anyone have that? I'd really like to take a look!


----------



## snowflake311

I became a member of the ibc and when you are a member all your questions are answered well maybe not all but many.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Mmm...yes and no. Most of the pics in the standards are old, dark and outdated. In this time of technology the IBC should be able to have computer diagrams done up as well as better clearer pics of fish and anatomy.

I think there should be labelled diagrams in the standards showing where and how everything is measured. They really need all the new interest they can get. The easier they make it to figure out what the standards are and what breeders should be breeding for the more people will show long term interest.

Hopefully the IBC is setting its focus on modernizing and attracting new interest. IMO betta breeding really is fun but I probably have a better attention span than most people thinking about taking an interest. I have done A LOT of research. I have read countless papers, blogs, websites, etc. trying to increase my knowledge. Most people casually thinking about getting into a hobby aren't going to put that much effort in it.

To answer the OP, the way I did it was I made my own diagram. I printed out a drawing of a show plakat, read through the standards and filled in the areas on the drawing with dimensions and measurements. I keep that handy when I'm looking at breeding stock so I don't forget anything.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

Here's mine:


----------



## TakingthePlunge

^---- you win all the internets. that is exactly what i have been looking for to try to figure out what makes a "good" betta, and what makes a "substandard" one. However, I think all my rescue fishies are gorgeous and wonderful and perfect. ^_^


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

That is for a show plakat. Glad it helped!


----------



## bigbettadan

Those are the bettas4all standard drawings.

Dan


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

> Those are the bettas4all standard drawings.


Yep. The drawing itself is not mine. I printed it and labelled with the IBC standards so I didn't have to keep reading back through the standards.



> I printed out a drawing of a show plakat, read through the standards and filled in the areas on the drawing with dimensions and measurements.


Here is the original:


----------



## Darth

I would say the back has to much if an arch


----------



## snowflake311

Here is a good site but some of these standards are not ibc or excepted by the ibc. I don't think the ibc recognizes the 3 different kinds of plakats. Someone might know better.
http://www.bettaterritory.nl/BT-Bettas4allStandard.htm

The ibc needs to make there site a bit more user friendly that is for sure.


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

There are two accepted forms of Plakat. Traditional and show plakat.


----------



## Basement Bettas

Betta4All is not the IBC standard.... you breed that and you are not breeding to the show standard. Best to join IBC and get the *official* standards if you want to show.


----------



## bigbettadan

No, the are 3 types in the IBC standard as well, show plakat, traditional plakat, and shortfin halfmoon.

Dan


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

I have to disagree BigBettaDan.

The shortfin halfmoon does not count as a plakat. The standards state the short fin is the _short finned version_ of the HM show betta.

The standards read out nearly the same as the HM while counting plakat traits as faults.


----------



## Dragonlady

Both Dan's and Stefan's drawings for the 3 varieties of plakats all meet IBC standards. I wish I could say the same for some of the misuse of the English language in this thread. ;-)


----------



## bigbettadan

LOL, yea I know what it says, I helped write it. Keep in mind it used to be trad plakat, asymmetrical plakat, and symmetrical plakat. The names were just changed to something a little less heavy.

Dan


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

It's awesome to have someone here "in the know" Dan. So what are the plans for making the information that a lot of people seem to have a hard time finding easier to locate? Are their any plans to include labelled diagrams? Are there plans to update the handbook making it easier to read and make it look new and modern? It reminds me of old 4-H manuals. The group of IBC members in general is such a small group you would think they would do what they could to encourage membership/showing/breeding. After all, more members is better for the hobby right? I know for at least the last year the questions are always the same..."where can I find this or that"...when it should be very easy to find the information. Of course, it is find-able but one has to send e-mails and ask a lot of questions...

Honestly, the short fin standard reads like it has nothing to do with plakat at all. I see a big enough difference between the PK and HM to read that standard like it is meant for HMs with short fins. Can I get clarification as to if it is or is not meant for plakat? 

And I will apologize for the misuse of the English language in this thread-at least on my part. I had not realized it was being graded. I just thought this was a betta fish forum where I could post questions for advice and spend a little bit of my free time each day learning more about my new hobby.


----------



## bigbettadan

Yes making it more accessible is in the works.

And you seem to be taking my post too personal. You said I was wrong, I was just clarifying. 

Dan


----------



## Ilikebutterflies

I didn't say you were wrong. I said I disagreed. ;-)


----------



## Darth

You guys should also listen to Basement bettas, she is a form nut, and also is training to be an IBC judge so she also would know.


----------



## Dragonlady

She would know.;-)


----------



## bigbettadan

I am the standards chair on the IBC judging board. But I can tell you our intention is 3 types. All 3 types are listed under the "shortfin" division. The addition of DT and crowntail plakat is on the horizon as well.

Dan


----------



## snowflake311

It would be awesome if there were photos with the standards. Or show examples of faults could be helpful. 

More photos to explain the standards would be helpful I think.


----------



## GhostFeather

I agree Snow,a picture is worth a thousand words!!
Bill


----------



## GhostFeather

Actually in one of the Flares I have there are some pics of the show standards,don't have in front of me right now.
Bill


----------

